# Tampa, FL noob looking for some people to ride with



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

I am in the Tampa Bay area and would like to join a group to ride.


----------



## sperg (Aug 10, 2009)

Premium said:


> I am in the Tampa Bay area and would like to join a group to ride.


were in tampa bay do live.im a noob also lookin for people to ride with in the st. pete area.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

Im in Tampa.


----------



## sperg (Aug 10, 2009)

Premium said:


> Im in Tampa.


check out www.bikeflorida.org/bicycle_clubs.htm they have info on some tampa clubs.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

I rode once with the freewheelers in Tampa...Tampa isn't exactly (by a long shot) cycling friendly  

good luck guys.

Chad


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm in orlando... and noob...
maybe we can get a noob group ride together ... or is that to dangerous


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

uberalles said:


> i'm in orlando... and noob...
> maybe we can get a noob group ride together ... or is that to dangerous



Im in


----------



## thatpace (Jul 30, 2009)

*Rides in Tampa*

There are a lot of good rides in the Westchase area on Saturdays and Sundays. There's a 30 or so mile ride that leaves from Flying Fish Bikes at Racetrack and Countryway at 7 (for now, 8 as it gets darker) that cruises at between 20 and 23. 

There's another ride that leaves at 8 (for now, 8.30 later) from Flying Fish on Sundays that goes 42 and picks up another ride (average of 15 people probably) that can get a little faster than that. 

Both are very safe and "bike friendly."


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

thatpace said:


> There are a lot of good rides in the Westchase area on Saturdays and Sundays. There's a 30 or so mile ride that leaves from Flying Fish Bikes at Racetrack and Countryway at 7 (for now, 8 as it gets darker) that cruises at between 20 and 23.
> 
> There's another ride that leaves at 8 (for now, 8.30 later) from Flying Fish on Sundays that goes 42 and picks up another ride (average of 15 people probably) that can get a little faster than that.
> 
> Both are very safe and "bike friendly."



Thank you for the info, but that is much too fast for me. I have been doing 11 miles at an average speed of 15.7 or so. Thats not pushing crazy hard, but deffinately a workout!


----------



## nbrigato (Aug 7, 2007)

Check out Suncoast Cycling. They meet every Saturday for an 8:00 ride from Chain Wheel Drive in Palm Harbor. They have at least four different rides based on speed that leave each Saturday.


----------



## BuddhaLite (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.grupetto-usa.com/

http://www.meetup.com/MacDill-Freewheelers/?a=fd_new_rsvp_multi_grp


----------

